# About.com- Linaclotide for Constipation: Another Positive Study



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last October, I first wrote about linaclotide, a medication that is currently undergoing clinical trials for its safety and effectiveness for constipation. The current issue of the American Journal...View the full article


----------

